# need some help



## chrisu (Jan 22, 2011)

I plowed the driveway yesterday and now the 2002 grizzly 660 will not start there is no spark where would I start to look next the bike is turned on kill switch is on the fusses are all good and there is no power to the coil any help would be great thanks chris


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Put power to the coil and see if it fires


----------



## chrisu (Jan 22, 2011)

it was a bad cdi thanks for the help chris


----------

